# PSE Xforce tuning problems.



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

How many of you have had problems paper tuning the PSE Xforce bows? The only bows i have had problems with paper tuning has been these bows. This last week i had an original Xforce that i had to tiller tune by back out top limb and adding to bottom limb to get it to tune decent. I just had a Vendetta that was tuning way nock high so i did the same thing and added turn to one limb and backed out the other to get it to tune close. It was a headache. They paper tuned much better with the poundage maxed out but when turned down. On the Vendetta the draw stop does not even contact the cable on the rubber portion of the stop but the very edge of the stop which is metal. If you pulled the bow back really hard i wonder if you could bypass the stop and lock the bow up? It is cutting the serving on the cable. I told him to take it back where he bought it to see what they would do about it. 

I know alot of these bows were sold and was just wondering if anyone has had these same problems.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I had an 08 that tuned easy and shot great (I miss that bow) and my AXE 6 is shooting good with very little tuning. so no issues here. The guy to talk to is Breathn , he has helped me out alot with tuning the X-Forces


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

steve hilliard said:


> I had an 08 that tuned easy and shot great (I miss that bow) and my AXE 6 is shooting good with very little tuning. so no issues here. The guy to talk to is Breathn , he has helped me out alot with tuning the X-Forces


Sounds like you want it back!!LOL It still shoots really good!!!


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I have owned just about all of the X-Force series bows since they came out. In my expereince, they can be very difficult to tune and shoot. I also know numerous people that shoot them with no problems. I have come to the conclusion that my hand does not like the "B.E.S.T. GRIP", which causes me to torque the riser. As far as a high nocking point goes, I could never get the 07-08 X-Force 6" to shoot close to level without using a stationary style rest (whisker buiscuit, quicktune, etc...). I did get my 08 Dreamseason to shoot level, but I was using a very stiff spined arrow. I shot a 300 Axis at 65 pounds, but it shot great. I killed several deer with it.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

yes.

The GX cam'd bows are incredibly fickle, but tunable with a lot of time and patience.

I did have problems tuning one HF cam'd bow, which were normally very easy to tune) and when I had exhausted everything else and was breaking the bow down I spun each cam. One made about 2 revolutions and stopped. The other one spun for 15 seconds. Bad bearing in the cam was causing bad vertical nock travel.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

The few i have had experience have not been good. I had one guy bring one to me that 3 different shops could not get paper tuned. I finally did but was a big headache.


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

*pse tuning*

I had an 08 xforce that I could almost get a bullet hole but never quite got it and I tried everything.I put a whisker bisquit rest on it and it helped a bunch.the same with the 09 gx xforce 6 it was worse than the 08. I would pull another brand of bow down off the rack and shoot a perfect hole as a matter of fact 3 different brands. I thought I had forgot how to grip a bow for a minute until I shot the other bows in my shop.I am not going to knock pse, but I guess the xforce just didn't fit my shooting style. I shot 4 different arrows thru my mathews monster with perfect bullet holes without even changing rest position. I shot my buddies botech destroyer 340 and 350 perfect bullet holes with ease thats all I can say. fact is fact.and these bullet holes with the monster and was with a qad hd dropaway with the bowtech, I did not try the qad but he had a whisker bisquit on them. But I bet they would have shot a hole with the drop away rest. good luck on getting a bullet hole with the pse and a dropaway rest .


----------



## 300wby (Apr 22, 2010)

I am currently dealing with a 09 dream season and it will not tune. Sent it back to PSE and they said it was good. Three different shops cannot get it to shoot. Different rest, arrows and broadheads etc and still nothing. The shop is going to contact their rep to try and get it replaced. Same story like many others is that I have friends that shoot them and no problems whatsoever. I am sick of the time and money spent on this thing. I just bought a Reezen to try something else but have found that these bows might have some of the same issues. We shall see as I will be getting the Reezen next week. It cant get any worse than my dream season. JMHO.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

The Vendetta i just tuned had a QAD on it and it was a bear to tune. I do not like the Xforce bows at all. I do not think it is the grip i think it is in the cam or design of the bow. I know there are guys that do and to each his own. I have had several brought to me that other shops could not get to tune and all were a absolute bear to tune decent. I have 3 friends that have them and all 3 have took them back and 2 guys sent them back to PSE to be told there was nothing wrong with the bows. They got another bow and it tuned up fine.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

My Vendetta is pretty easy to tune as long as i use a properly spined arrow. Lately, i have tried a few of the really fat, stiff ( 150 - 250 spine)shafts, and i will get a tail-high tear. But they still group pretty good at 50-yards. But i'll stick with my 400-spined Fatboys and ICS Hunter and get the tune and the groups.


----------



## 2nd_Shot (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a 09 Dream Season. Bought it new set it up with Ripcord rest, limbs maxed a 60lbs. Very little tuning was required to get great groups and near perfect holes. Wonder if it makes a big difference the closer you are to 30" DL.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I had also problems by paper tuning my X Force, the key is the spine of arrow.
Try a stiffer arrow and you problems will go.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

Several of you say try a stiffer arrow and they will tune fine. The thing about it is that other speed bows will tune fine with 400 spined arrows. Just tonight i put new string/cables on a 82nd Airborne. I timed the cams, set poundage, set the draw stop, set vertical and horizontal on Limbdriver, installed peep, tied on loop and first shot an absolutely perfect bullet hole. The bow shot 337fps at 29/71 with a 27.5in. GT 55/75, 365 grains with peep and loop. The Xforce and 82nd are the fastest bows i have ever set up. I will say the fastest was an 82nd, it shot 344fps at 29/70 with a 350 grain arrow with peep and loop. I have never had a problem with any bow like i have the Xforces.


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

I have the same problem too. My 2008 X Force is 28", 60# and I have Beman Black Mack 400 arrows with 100gr points for it but I can't get bullet hole. I have a pure arrow flight. I think the problem is the spine of the arrows too because when I shoot with stiffer arrow as CF 300 I have a good arrow flight. The arrows fly as a darts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2010)

my "09" ts gx shot bullets from day 1. no complaints at all.
Let you know how the "10" Axe 6 stacks up when I get it


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

completepassthu said:


> Several of you say try a stiffer arrow and they will tune fine. The thing about it is that other speed bows will tune fine with 400 spined arrows. Just tonight i put new string/cables on a 82nd Airborne. I timed the cams, set poundage, set the draw stop, set vertical and horizontal on Limbdriver, installed peep, tied on loop and first shot an absolutely perfect bullet hole. The bow shot 337fps at 29/71 with a 27.5in. GT 55/75, 365 grains with peep and loop. The Xforce and 82nd are the fastest bows i have ever set up. I will say the fastest was an 82nd, it shot 344fps at 29/70 with a 350 grain arrow with peep and loop. I have never had a problem with any bow like i have the Xforces.


happens I suppose, I am just the opposite, BowTechs and X-Forces have always tuned extremely easy for me. Had a few others that were headaches.


----------



## yanny (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a 2009 GX that would not tune at all at first. I went from a 340 lightspeed to a 400 lightspeed and had much better results. I since purchased a 2008 with the HF cam and it tuned first arrow. The GX cam is harder to tune but not impossible. Cam timing in crucial and the timing of the rest is also crucial.

I honestly don't care about paper tuning as it only gives you a starting point. Too many guys are hung up on shooting a bullet hole. I firmly believe certain bows develop so much energy the arrow oscilates more and a perfect bullet hole is all but impossible. Eye ball the rest and the nocking point and start shooting arrows. Broadhead tune out to at least 40 yards and call it good. When broadheads hit with field points you have the ultimate tune!


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a guy bring me a 2010 dream season he says it wont paper tune 2-3" left tear no matter what he does,it's a 70# 29 dl but it measures 29 3/4 with correct string/cable lengths,ata and bh is spot on.this one should be alot of fun lol.i see more pse than any other come from factory with limbs in wrong sequence [ deflection] bearings sticking.i'll usually start there.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

I have an original 2007 Xforce 6 and I have not had since I bought the bow,,,and it was one of the first X-force bows to hit Florida,any issues paper tuning. I've gone thru 2 sets of strings and use the bow basically for hunting only. last set of strings I had Nathan Brooks put his B2 strings on it,,,and paper it. I got it back to florida and made a couple slight adjust to the rest (brought it back a little) and i've been shooting it since which is about 2 years. It's due again for the 3rd set of tuning and strings which I am contemplating replacing the cam bearings and axles for the heck of it.

I'm not sure how many shots I ran thru my bow....it's alot,,,but not excessive. I shoot a easton ACC 360 cut at 28.5 inches with 70 pounds and 28 inch draw and it shoots great.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

yanny said:


> I have a 2009 GX that would not tune at all at first. I went from a 340 lightspeed to a 400 lightspeed and had much better results. I since purchased a 2008 with the HF cam and it tuned first arrow. The GX cam is harder to tune but not impossible. Cam timing in crucial and the timing of the rest is also crucial.
> 
> I honestly don't care about paper tuning as it only gives you a starting point. Too many guys are hung up on shooting a bullet hole. I firmly believe certain bows develop so much energy the arrow oscilates more and a perfect bullet hole is all but impossible. Eye ball the rest and the nocking point and start shooting arrows. Broadhead tune out to at least 40 yards and call it good. When broadheads hit with field points you have the ultimate tune!


I am in agreement. Just go an '11 EVO and was having slight horizontal tear issues that I was trying to correct on paper because it was raining every blessed day and I couldn't get outside. Put a few twists in the yoke shot a perfect bullet hole and whne the sun came out I moved the rest to put my BH's with my field points.

Got no reason to go back to paper to see what it's doing now 'cause both BH's and FP's go where I'm pointing.


----------



## Tmaziarz (Mar 16, 2008)

had straight left tear.
had to put 2 twist in the left yoke and take one out of the rt yoke.

Then had to do the timing.


----------

